# Angelgeschäft Phuket



## gte81 (29. November 2009)

hi
will mir dort eine rute zulegen mit der ich vom ufer ein bisschen angeln kann. 
kennt jemand geschäfte auf phuket wo man angeln und kunstköder kaufen kann?
danke für die hilfe
gruß


----------



## Sassone (29. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft Phuket*

http://www.thaifishingguide.com/aboutus/index.html

diesen Shop hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mal besucht... die hatten auch einiges an Angelgerät....


----------



## gte81 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft Phuket*

cool danke.
kennt sonst noch jemand was?
wo kaufen einheimische fischer ihre ausrüstung?


----------



## huuwi (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft Phuket*

weiss nicht ob thaifishing guide ueberhaupt noch hier ist.
wo wirst du wohnen wenn du auf phuket bist.
betse moeglichkeit fuer angelsachen ist in chalong, oceansport.
phuket town gibts auch viele, aber auch in den hauptzentren patong, karon und kata sind angellaeden.
einfach nur|bigeyes
huuwi


----------



## gte81 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft Phuket*

weiß noch nicht wo ich wohne. hab nicht vor lang auf phuket zu bleiben, aber hab mir gedacht das man dort am bessten angelsachen kaufen kann. 
ich war anfang des jahres schon auf phuket, habe aber keine lden gesehen.


----------



## huuwi (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft Phuket*

mmmmhh, also soi bangla hat keine angellaeden.
wann kommst du.
bin noch bis ende december hier, da kann ich dich noch rumfahren wenn du lust hast.
ansonsten
ocean.sport@gmail.com
Khun Moo
huuwi


----------



## gte81 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft Phuket*

hi
komme erst am 28. dez in bangkok an, will dann wenns geht gleich weiter nach phuket, wenn ich nen flug bekomm. 
dort angel kaufen, mit na freundin treffen und dann vielleicht weiter nach ko jum. und dann mal sehen  hab drei monate zeit. 
danke für das angebot
gruß


----------



## freibadwirt (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft Phuket*

Schau mal den an der ist super ist aber in Bangkok

info@7seasproshop.com




huuwi schrieb:


> bin noch bis ende december hier, da kann ich dich noch rumfahren wenn du lust hast.
> ansonsten
> 
> huuwi


 

Und im Januar fährst uns a bisserl rum gel.l                        l:q#6|rolleyes|sagnix|jump:
Gruß Andreas


----------



## huuwi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft Phuket*

zum glueck hab ichs nicht mehr so lang wie du andy:q
bis bald
huuwi


----------



## gizmo_cool (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft Phuket*

Hi
ich bin seit gestern wieder aus Thailand zurück, wir waren auf Samui.War ein toller Urlaub, aber angeln war unmöglich wegen den Wellen. 
Ich kenne nen Angelladen in Patong der ist in der Nanai Road, wenn du von Karon kommst rechts in die Nanai Road nach ca 1 km auf der rechten seite. Ist ein recht kleiner Laden aber da bekommste alles was du brauchst. 
Ein Tip zum Angeln von der Küste ist bei Patong die Paradiese Beach, dort ist oben links am Berg eine kleine Cocktail Bar. Da musste hoch und dann links wieder den Berg runter, da hab ich meine meisten und größten Fische gefangen.


----------



## Dart (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft Phuket*

Danke für die Tipps


gizmo_cool schrieb:


> Hi
> Da musste hoch und dann links wieder den Berg runter, da hab ich meine meisten und größten Fische gefangen.


Was hast du denn da gefangen, in welcher Größe und mit welcher Methode?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------

